# Business Named - MackComposer Studios LLC!!



## MackComposer (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello composers!
I just wanted to take the time to express my joy of beginning my new freelance music composition business named: MackComposer Studios LLC! I decided to name my studio based on the fact that my user name for all my websites and video game tags are MackComposer. I am very excited to join the business world and I will be posting questions based on that if allowed.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome stranger, who I don't know :D Congrats!


----------



## MackComposer (Jul 7, 2013)

Sean Beeson @ Fri Jul 05 said:


> Welcome stranger, who I don't know :D Congrats!



Thank you! Nice to meet you! lol :lol:


----------

